# Sex and the Culture



## Herald (Aug 16, 2007)

Provoking video clip by John Piper.

*Sex and the Culture*


Comments?


----------



## Iconoclast (Aug 17, 2007)

*video review*

Bill,
Like his book desiring God,and His christian hedonism . I have to really work to try to pull in His thoughts. To be honest he reminds me of the Lady Andrea Seu who writes editorials for world magazine. She goes on and on and I feel I would rather try to nail jello to the wall then to read another of her paragraphs. 
Do you think he was trying to say that we do not realize how we are surrounded by the strange woman of proverbs 5-7, and we no longer sense the danger?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 17, 2007)

Señor Beel, 

I liked it.


----------



## Megaloo (Aug 17, 2007)

Overall, I really enjoy and desire the passion he has for our GOD.


----------



## Herald (Aug 17, 2007)

Iconoclast said:


> Bill,
> Like his book desiring God,and His christian hedonism . I have to really work to try to pull in His thoughts. To be honest he reminds me of the Lady Andrea Seu who writes editorials for world magazine. She goes on and on and I feel I would rather try to nail jello to the wall then to read another of her paragraphs.
> Do you think he was trying to say that we do not realize how we are surrounded by the strange woman of proverbs 5-7, and we no longer sense the danger?



Anthony - I don't believe he was being so specific (re: Provers 5-7). He was making a general statement that summarized a broad spectrum of "table scraps" mentality among believers. The church is too quick to settle for table scraps instead of seeking God's best. By God's best I am not intimating a prosperity mindset. God's best for us may be testing or trial. But within God's best (whatever it may be) is peace, joy and contentment. There is a satisfaction to be found that will not result in a continued thirst or hunger for those things that cannot satisfy. 

Piper was stating that the physical and emotional high one gets from sexual sin is intense and pleasurable. It is arguable that it is the most pleasurable emotional and physical sensation in the human experience. Because that is so it overrules and desensitizes our desire for God. Piper did not go into the resolution for this conundrum in the short clip that I posted. I would have enjoyed to hear the complete message. I do believe it was pithy enough to spur discussion and thought.


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Aug 17, 2007)

Iconoclast said:


> Bill,
> Like his book desiring God,and His christian hedonism . I have to really work to try to pull in His thoughts. To be honest he reminds me of the Lady Andrea Seu who writes editorials for world magazine. She goes on and on and I feel I would rather try to nail jello to the wall then to read another of her paragraphs.
> Do you think he was trying to say that we do not realize how we are surrounded by the strange woman of proverbs 5-7, and we no longer sense the danger?



Your a little like my wife, "I get it already, do you have to go on and on. Just state the point in easy, simple to understand language and move on." I tend to like to hear those who go on and on and get worked about it. No offense given, just hard to see how someone could miss the message. Sorry you feel the way you do. I suppose that we all have our favorite and more understandable teachers. I never have heard someone say that listening to and reading Piper was harder than nailing jello to a wall.


----------

